# Suitcase size travel rod?



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Unfortunately the only suitcase the new rod fits in features Dora the explorer


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

The double spey is a little tough.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Personally I would have never admitted to that on the web....LOL
> 
> Good Man!! :shhh: :tsk: :lol:


It was a little embarrassing. (Heck a lot). I should add that my travel rod, (Cabela's Saltwater Striker), with the case measure 32". There is no room to spare. In fact, one suitcase was "snug" to get it to lay flat. I would not try this with a case longer than 32 inches.

It appears that full-sized suitcases have been downsized be a little bit.

The good news is that if I have room I now can take two rod, a MH and a heavy. Both Cabela's Saltwater Strikers. They have been good rods. I just have really gotten to like one piece rods so much more that I have not used them as much.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> It was a little embarrassing. (Heck a lot). I should add that my travel rod, (Cabela's Saltwater Striker), with the case measure 32". There is no room to spare. In fact, one suitcase was "snug" to get it to lay flat. I would not try this with a case longer than 32 inches.
> 
> It appears that full-sized suitcases have been downsized be a little bit.
> 
> The good news is that if I have room I now can take two rod, a MH and a heavy. Both Cabela's Saltwater Strikers. They have been good rods. I just have really gotten to like one piece rods so much more that I have not used them as much.


I have a salt striker as well. Really like it for a travel rod.


----------

